# Boy-Power!



## Zanimus (Aug 25, 2011)

I would vote for the Beatles as they were (and are still) my favorite band, but they are not a boy band.

Boy bands do not play instruments, and I don't recall The Beatles doing much choreographed dancing.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

The Beatles were far more than a "boy band" but they are by far the best on the list, so I voted for them, even though I wasn't around then. Blur also most certainly had a boy band image when they were first coming up, even though they played alternative music. They are one of my favorite bands.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention A-HA.I was 15 when they first hit the pop charts.And no I didn't have those tartan pants that the Bay City Rollers wore.Of course I was a lot younger when they were popular.


A-ha:This is from Wikipedia-

Background information
Origin	Oslo, Norway
Genres	New Wave, pop rock, synthpop
Years active	1982–2010
Labels	Warner Bros.
Polydor
Associated acts	Savoy
Timbersound
Magne F
Apparatjik
Junoon
Website	a-ha.com
Past members
Morten Harket
Magne Furuholmen
Paul Waaktaar-Savoy


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

NSync.....


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys (Americans!) are missing the fashionable stylings of 5ive.






...this was like one of the first songs I ever liked. Ahem.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I wanted to vote Beatles, but they weren't really a "boy band" in my eyes when I was introduced to them. They were considered classic rock....so....Backstreet Boys.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I absolutely hated boy bands, even when I was a 'teeny bopper', with the following exception: the Jackson 5, I don't know..I never saw the Beatles as a 'boy band', though I do like them.
Confession: I did like..Nick Lachey from 98 degrees


----------



## StraightCrushin (Dec 20, 2011)

Zanimus said:


> I would vote for the Beatles as they were (and are still) my favorite band, but they are not a boy band.
> 
> Boy bands do not play instruments, and I don't recall The Beatles doing much choreographed dancing.


Thank you for bringing this up! I was actually a little unsure about it myself. They certainly don't resemble any modern-day group but they seemed like one of the first "true" boy-bands. Simply a band composed of young males with enormous sex appeal.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

N'sync and backstreet boys!


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

AussieChick said:


> I forgot to mention A-HA.I was 15 when they first hit the pop charts.And no I didn't have those tartan pants that the Bay City Rollers wore.Of course I was a lot younger when they were popular.
> 
> 
> A-ha:This is from Wikipedia-
> ...


Junoon wasn't a boy band lol


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Only reason why I'd even like Big Time Rush is because I envy James' hair, and the same for the Jonas Brothers. Otherwise, the only boy bands I listen to are either Chinese, Korean or Japanese, and I'm not obsessed with them.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

StraightCrushin said:


> When you were growing up, who was YOUR favorite boy band? Don't lie....I know you had one. If it's not on the list, feel free to shout it out.


i did not have a favorite band , im not so much into music . never bin . i just listen radio , and wat i hear is just coincedence .


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I have never been a huge fan of the boy band scene. Sure there are some songs out there that I have liked, but overall I cannot say it is to an extent that I have a favourite.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

One of them....
Not the Backstreet Boys.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

:shocked:
Why no RUSH?! 
(ok, not technically a boy band, but still a band with guys.)

Actually as a kid it was New Kids On The Block and George Michael for me. :tongue:

I still have a thing for No Mercy though.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Soggy Bottom Boys.


----------

